# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  لماذا لايستفيد المريخ من مازدا ابن المريخ مع غاريزيتو فى الجهاز الفنى بدلا من محسن سيد

## استرلينى

*والله انا حاسى بان محسن سيد هذا تمامت عدد فقط بالدليل لافائده منه فى المباريات المحليه ياخى مريخ الفاشر الذى كان ادربه محسن سيد خسرنا منه خمسه نقاط فى الدورى سؤالى مافائده منه مدام لايعرف شئ عن فرق الممتاز .
*

----------


## زول هناك

*ماذدا مدرب جبان كان يتلقي تعليمات من صقور الاتحاد وينفذها عندك تجاهل لعيبة الهلال في المنتخب 
 زمان لما ماذدا يختار 8 من الهلال تقوم الدنيا عليه لانه لم يختار فلان وعلان من إعلام الفول 
 الان ماذدا يختار 3 فقط ونزار  هرب ماذا قال ماذدا قدم استقالته ولما كان الباشا كتب تقرير يدين الباشا 
ماذدا الان قدم استقالته بكل هدوء وكان الضحية من المريخ كان قال كل شي تعرف ليه لانه يخاف من الهلالاب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*ماذا نستفيد من ماذدا ثلاثات ؟؟؟؟
صدقني جلوس مجسن سيد مع الجمهور افضل لنا من ماذدا 
ماذدا الذي دفع فيه المريخ الكثير عشان يكون مدرب ناجح ماذا قدم للمريخ ؟؟
نذكر له سبعات الوحدات وثلاثات المنتخب الان اصبحت اربعات 
ابعد عنا المشاكل يا حبيبي الجهاز الفني بقيادة الخبير ماشي تمام
                        	*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*ده ما وقت الكلام ده نهائيا مالك علينا
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*موش الان بعد نهايه الموسم اقصد بوضعيه جديده
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازدا عمل شنو كويس للمنتخب عشان نجيبو المريخ في مرحلة زي دي ؟
 ماعايزين نخرب الذي بنيناه بأيدينا
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*كفاية مازدا زمان ... مو وووو وووو وووو نافع.
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*مازدا مين و الناس  نايمين 

و الله مازدا  اخير منوا اي مدرب و الله العامل فيها مورينوا داك احسن من ماذدا  

اللهم ابعده عنا و ابعدنا  عنه  كما باعدت بين السماء و الارض
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					

مازدا مين و الناس  نايمين 

و الله مازدا  اخير منوا اي مدرب و الله العامل فيها مورينوا داك احسن من ماذدا  

اللهم ابعده عنا و ابعدنا  عنه  كما باعدت بين السماء و الارض





هههههه

متخيلك بتدع
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مازدا شنو يا اخوي
مالك عاوز ترجعنا تاني للورا
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*فلتة لسان 
ما اظن انسان يفكر فى مازدا الذى اذى المريخ وتمرد على المريخ
وحارب لاعبي المريخ وترصدهم
ولازال يجامل الهلال على حساب المريخ
*

----------


## abuashruf

*]فلتة لسان 
ما اظن انسان يفكر فى مازدا الذى اذى المريخ وتمرد على المريخ
وحارب لاعبي المريخ وترصدهم
ولازال يجامل الهلال على حساب المريخ
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*المدرب المساعد أفضل ان يكون من المدربين الشباب اتفق معاك في محسن بس ممكن يساعد في التسجيلات افضل من ترك المنتخب الاولمبي لديبة براه
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*مازدا أبن المريخ ومؤهل وسيسهل مهمة الكوتش غرزة وسيكون حلقة وصل بين الكوتش واللاعبين لالمامه باللغة الفرنسية فهو خريج جامعة الخرطوم  لغة فرنسية بالاضافة للانجليزية يعني حيوفر لينا مترجم وهو كمدرب مؤهل ولاعب سابق بالمريخ ومن لقبه بمازدا هو القبطان حاج حسن عثمان له الرحمة والمعلومة الاخيرة دي لجيل الفيس بوك والواتس ..الكوامر والبكاسي عارفين الكلام ده ..
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*الصفوة أبو أشرف اولا لك تحياتي ..ماذكرته انت حقيقة واعتقد انه لم يفعل ذلك حبا في الهلال بل غضبا من ادارة المريخ الذي تجاوزه ولم يختره في الجهاز الفني للمريخ واعتقد كان تم اختياره من قبل لكن الاتحاد الام تمسك به كمدرب للمنتخب مما استدعى (برهان..محسن ) ..
                        	*

----------


## الكردفانى

*مازدا 4x4

مو نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااافع
*

----------


## سامرين

*والله احسن من محسن سيد الف مرة
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*





الطبطبة والمجاملة والسعي لتنفيذ كل مايطلبه الاعلام هو اسلوب محمد عبد الله مازدا 
بالاضافة لذلك مازدا عنده الخوف والرعب من صفافير الجمهور فى الملعب .



وعلى العكس تماما اسلوب غارزيتو




اختارو واحد غارزيتو أم مازدا

اعتقد انهم لا يجتمعان فى جهاز فني واحد 



*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*يظل مازدا ابن من ابناء المريخ
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*لم ينكر اي عضو مريخية ماذدا ابن المريخ ولكنه مثل كل المريخاب عندما يكون في موقع قيادي 
 مذادا ابن المريخ وعضو الاتحاد السوداني لن يستفيد المريخ من تواجه عضو اتحاد مثل غيره 
محسن سيد مفجر مفجأة شكوي المريخ في هلال كادوقلي بتواجده في المنتخب اين ماذدا من هذا ؟؟؟
بالله تخيل شخصية زي ماذدا شهادات وخبرات ولغة مبين المريخ والمنتخب ومجاملات عشان يستمر في المنصب
 ماذدا مدرب بدرجة خبير لكن يفقده اهم شي اتخاذ القرار بعيد عن الموزنات والخوف 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مساعد المدرب موجود بس الاداره ماعاوزاهو واللبيب بالاشارة يفهم
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*محسن سيد افضل مدرب مساعد لغارزيتو حاليا . .
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*مازدا افشل مدرب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*محسن سيد هو الأفضل وهو الأقرب للجهاز الفني واللاعبين 
مازدا نحبه ونحترمه ولكنه ليس رجل المرحلة ولا نريد له البهدلة وهو البعيد عن المريخ
نكتفي بمحسن فهو قد اتانا بكأس سيكافا 3 هو برهان تية فلن ننسى لهما صنيعهما وفضلهما في احراز سيكافا

*

----------


## الشائب

*مازدا لم يكن يوما ابن المريخ .. مازدا باع المريخ زمااان من اجل مصلحته الشخصية .. مازدا من أجبن المواطنين فى السودان ويعلم جيدا ان مصادر القرار فى الدولة كلها بيد الهلالاب لذلك يجاملهم فى كل شيئ حتى على مصلحة الوطن .. مازدا فى يوم من الأيام - بل وفى كثير من الايام - كان يتخطى فيصل العجب من الاختيار من الفريق القومى رغم ان الملك كان فى قمة عطائه وكان يفعل ذلك بحجة كبر سن العجب رغم أنه يختار هيثم مصطفى الأكبر سنا من فيصل العجب .. مازدا كان دائما يحافظ على نسبة أكثرية لاعبى الهلال فى المنتخب مقارنة مع لاعبى المريخ خوفا من مجدى شمس الدين وغيره فى ادارة الاتحاد ... مازدا درج على عادة لم يتخل عنها لأكثر من عشرة سنوات وهى أنه يختار لاعبين من أندية غير هلال-مريخ حتى يظهر انه نزيه ويراعى مصلحة الوطن وما أن يقوم المريخ بتسجيل أحد هؤلاء اللاعبين حتى يقوم مازدا باستبعاده فورا من المنتخب بينما يفعل مازدا العكس تماما مع الهلال و الأمثلة هى: الطاهر الحاج (اختاره للمنتخب وبعد ان قام المريخ بتسجيله ابعده وبعد ان أعاره المريخ لمريخ كوستى أرجعه مرة أخرى للمنتخب) كذلك الحال مع مرتضى كبير و عنكبة - بينما واصل القصة مع الهلال فى صلاح الجزولى (رغم مرضه المعلوم لجميع السودانيين وأولهم الهلالاب) ومعاوية فداسى .. مازدا ظل مساعدا لاوتوفستر لسنوات فى المريخ بينما كان يمارس مهنته كمدرب للمنتخب ومع ذلك وبدلا من أن يقوم بدوره كمساعد مدرب للمريخ ويجلب افضل اللااعبين لفريقه كان لا يساهم فى تسجيل اللاعبين للمريخ بالمرة بدليل أنه حضر اكثر من موسم تسجيلات مع المريخ كمساعد مدرب ومع ذلك ما ان ينتهى موسم التسجيلات حتى يقوم باختيار لاعبين من المنتخب غير الذين سجلهم المريخ فى التسجيلات ويكون معظمهم اما لاعبين مغمورين من أندية أخرى أو لاعبين قام الهلال بتسجيلهم للتو .. مازدا سقط من نظرى بعد فضيحته الشهيرة مع هيثم مصطفى..
                        	*

----------

